

I created a site the lets you view gifs inside of Facebook - blakefarabi
http://hyrogifs.com

======
blakefarabi
Copy Links on site and post on Facebook. The image will display just like a
video. Its a great new way to interact with friends on Facebook. Let me know
what you guys think, Its about 2 weeks into the project.

